# 3 week old blue Andalusian



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here are my 3 wk blue Andalusian chicks. Aren't they beautiful? !
All of the chicks that we got this year are 3 weeks old and almost ready for the grow out coop completely. We have one last cold spell this weekend and then I can put them out for good.
They are even fluttering up to the bottom rung of the roost.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute!.....


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They sure do grow fast, don't they? Beautiful birds!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful colors!Can't wait to see them all grown up.How big do they get?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure. I thought they were standard sized, but I read somewhere online that they were small. They are keeping up with the others in size.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, what is the head count now on the chickens?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I lost one baby BR out of the 12 different varieties that I bought. So at this point in time, I have 23, hopefully all female.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a workable number. Just don't do like I did and let it get to more than 100. Way too much work.

That said, that garden area will certainly make it easier to have more.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hear ya Sista! Chicks and tomato plants are a temptation that I can barely resist!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well my chickie girls are spending the night in the grow out pen. I know they're young but the hubs is griping and wanting his garage back. We found a single burner propane heater that we hooked up to a small tank in case they get to cold. They are protected from the wind and rain, so they should be good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You know what works well too is set up a brooder lamp . That's what I did.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't have electricity to the coop or pen...I just went to check on them and they were huddled in a damp corner, so I put them into an old nesting box and they settled right down.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is the little propane heater that we got for our grow out pen. It was 43 degrees when I let the chicks out of their little night enclosure. I lit it and within an hour it's up to 70 degrees in their little pen. They are like little vultures around their feeder and waterer.


----------

